# Cold rooms



## jjpc77 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all,
   I bought my house a year ago and shortly after I realized that the bedrooms werent getting the proper heat or AC ..   
  I have a Ranch built in 1970 with a 2 story 2 bedroom in law attached 10 years ago.   I have one forced hot air and ac system for both units.  THE ONLY problem is in the ranch,  the 3 bedrooms will not stay at a comfortable heat or ac temp.  The rest of the whole house is toasty or cold in summer.  Sometimes to comfortable.   Yet my 3 bedrooms cant seem to catch up.  Ive had 2 hvac companies out and they say "all is ok"
  I have tryed balancing and still nothing.

  I realized that only 1 bedroom has a return vent and the other 2 dont.   Should i add a return air to each bedroom?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2010)

jjpc77 said:


> the bedrooms werent getting the proper heat or AC ..
> 
> I have one forced hot air and ac system for both units.
> 
> ...


Return vents are good, a duct booster fan may also work.  
Do the calculations first for sizes, CFMs, etc, and get registers with good 'throw.'  
You don't want to have to redo this.

North facing rooms may always be cold so you may need an elec. heater.  South facing rooms may always be hot so you may need a window A/C.

Also the insulation may be inadequate or the infiltration excessive.

Are they harder to heat or harder to cool?


----------

